# Jake's Journal ~ Navigating Life



## JakeM (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey everyone! I just joined recently and decided, why not get started on that journal! To start off, I'll answer the standard questions.

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
Minnesota! Climate- hot summer and frozen winters, extremes on both ends.
2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
6 people, countless animals, and single. I'm only 18 and my brother (21) is just getting married next year, so marriage for me is a no-go.
3. How would you define your farm?
Exotic while staying normal. If that makes sense.
4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Create a new rabbit building, build my own barn for llamas and goats, and all have heating and automatic waterers.
5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I've tried to build a rabbit hutch, but that was a bust. I'm not very handy.
6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
No.
7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
My mother, she had sheep and dairy. Also, she let me get into rabbits back when I was 10 and then it took off from there.
8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Hobby. I'm not to the point of occupation, nor do I want to be.
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I know rabbits, llamas, and sort of goats. Actually, I feel I am well off enough in most species to take care of them properly.
10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do? Fields. Cattle (beef nor dairy). Horses. 
11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? Yes.
12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? My room, with llamas, or with rabbits. I want to know more about the fibers though (for spinning).
13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
Tractor yes, semi only if someone's telling me what to do.
14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I can draw. And cook. And I suppose I could.
15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
All of my livestock is legal. I don't know about anything that's illegal though. I want to get sugar gliders though, which are LEGAL.
16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
No.
17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
To a point. I'd do it more at the end of the day so it's not hot and there's no dew. And I LOVE carrots, onions, strawberries, and corn.
18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Yes and bait. Explosives isn't fair, let them be stupid and hook themselves.
19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
8 acres, country!
20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
Working on AA, then I'll go for a Ph.D. in Biology with an HUGE emphasis in Zoology. Also minor in theater.
21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Rabbits, llamas. I'd like to get into sheep a little.
22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
I don't think I would create a degree, but if I had to it would be centered around animal care, interacting, and genetics.
23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
I made a shelf in 8th grade.
24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Yes.
25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Either eastern Minnesota or San Diego.
26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
No.
27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
I like Nightwing.
28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Yes, but everyone has something different.
29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
Yes. The rest, I don't mind learning more.
30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
The birth of my first llama. Being bitten by a rabbit at fair, it tore half my pinky-tip apart.
31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
No.
32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
I can hunt and garden. I also know how to butcher animals, though I've never actually done it.
33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
No. 
34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
No, but I'd love to be able to.
35 What is on your to do list?
Chores everyday, training the llamas, I'm always looking for better breeding stock for goats, llamas, and especially rabbits.
36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
No, and I'm not sure.
37. In what do you trust?
Science, my gut feeling.
38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
No, not very handy.
39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
I'm wary with horses cause one stepped on me, and dairy cattle are always evil to me.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

from San Diego, Southern California! Glad you could join us!


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 12, 2014)

Why are cows so evil to you? 
Just curious - I wouldn't have one either! Love my goaties


----------



## JakeM (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know why they are. I've handled and know how to handle both beef and dairy (different breeds as well; Shorthorn and Highland for beef, holstein and jersey for dairy) and the beef were always chill and the dairy high strung. These were also in different years and at different times. Both dairy bucked and tried to go back to their stall. I hung on though.

And thanks WMR!


----------



## JakeM (Sep 14, 2014)

Okay, first official 'entry' besides my intro.

This week has honestly sucked. The day after I joined, my grandfather passed away. I didn't want to come on here and immediately get sympathy, so I waited. I skipped college for the week after I found out and spent just about every waking moment at my grandmother's. I am doing better, but I sadly have to go back to school tomorrow.

On a happier note, I am getting a dappled boer buck! He is coming straight from my neighbors house (their only a half mile away), so if he escapes, we know where he's going. They also got new does recently who should be kidding in a couple weeks, so we'll grab some does from the batch too so we have stock that is unrelated.

Let's see, my cria (baby llama) is doing well. She is about 60 pounds and 1.25 months old. She was born at 29 pounds so she's gained at least 30 pounds! Which is spectacular.

And I am looking to sell like, half my bunnies so I can get Dwarf Hotots and a new Havana (probably a buck). I'm selling Holland Lops, a Mini Lop, a couple Mini Rex, and like 6 Havana. So if anyone knows where I can get Dwarf Hotots or sell my bunnies (NO AUCTIONS) around MN or a neighboring state, just let me know. I say no auction cause I took bunnies to one once and I'm pretty sure the lady who bought them ate them. These are show bunnies.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 15, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## JakeM (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 23, 2014)

I would contact your local 4-H office and FFA programs and inform them you have show rabbits for sale. Sorry about you grandpa. I lost my grandma my second semester of college so I know how hard it is to balance grief and schooling.


----------



## JakeM (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey again. So two quick things:

1) I found baby kittens and there's 4 of them. Not sure if they'll make it as they're a month old and it's already 45 degrees at the warmest point of day with snow apparently coming. We shall see how this turns out. This is the moms second litter this year. The first litter is just fine.

2) I am currently in Menomonie,  Wisconsin, October 3, 4, and 5. Sorry if I butchered the name. I am at the lama show there, so if anyone's in the area and wants to stop by, I'll be here at the fairgrounds. See ya around.


----------



## JakeM (Apr 6, 2015)

Happy Easter to everyone (even though I'm late)!

So excited for baby Havana rabbits next Sunday and then some more 2 weeks after. Then I will be get some Champagne d'Argents soon! I'm so excited, especially since I already have two people who will butcher/show me how to butcher them.

It's nice to finally have the llama pasture growing back. I'm hoping by Wednesday I can let them out to start grazing. They have access to a smaller pasture, but with no time for it to grow, half of it has become wet dirt (not really full on mud) with some grass. And poop.

Plus, a couple weeks ago I bought a new female. I was nervous to bring her home because my father had no clue about her (my mom did though ). I successfully hid her from him for a week before I finally noticed something was off as he drove home one day. My mom and I just laughed, and my dad was pretty chill about it. He didn't like it, but it's not like it can go back (it literally couldn't, the previous owners sold their place and moved into town). So now I have 5 llamas.

Finally, my mom and I are trying to persuade him to allow us to get chickens. He keeps saying no, but I feel that we'll get some this year (especially since he was gonna get us pheasants a couple years ago).


----------



## JakeM (Apr 20, 2015)

So, no Havana babies (yet). I have another one due next week, this one is more promising as she actually has had a litter before.

On Saturday (18th) I got a pair of... Champagne d'Argents! They are so beautiful and so far are a joy to have. It's really all I've been able to talk about when I'm not home. I got a buck and doe, but they are only juniors right now. The person I bought them from lives quite close to me, and they offered to have me come look at some more. I'm probably gonna pick up a proven doe from them. I love my Champagnes!


----------



## JakeM (Mar 4, 2016)

About 2 weeks into an experiment of mine.

I'm testing out different feeds for the rabbits. I've been running Purina Complete (16%) for a few years now, and since a few of my rabbits aren't getting up to weight until they're a year old (6 months after they should be at adult weight), I've started investigating what kind of percentages would be best for my herd.

I'm testing 3 different feeds (all locally available at farm store): Purina Complete (16%), Nutrena Nature Wise (15%) and Country Feeds (18%).

I'm mostly interested in the Purina and Nutrena ones as, while the protein content is different, fat content is as well. Purina has a 1.5% fat while Nutrena has 3.5%. (And just for knowing, Country Feeds had 1.5% as well.)

The way I'm doing it is:
I have two does (littermates) who are pregnant. One is due any day now, the other in 2 weeks. Both were bred to the same buck. I'm going to track litter size, kit size, mortality, and all that fun stuff. And compare. I'm not entirely sure they'll be any difference as all, and if there is one it may have been caused due to a variable I can't control (EX: litter size, (smaller litter=more milk/kit)). But we'll see what happens. They are also first time moms, so this may end up being a total flop.

The Country Feeds are for my Champagnes as they don't want to put weight on, and I can't add more food as I'm already filling the dish entirely (plus, that'd be more feed I go through). I'm also testing one Havana with the Country Feeds to see how that affects him and so far he's gained about 8 ounces, so maybe I'll end up going with Country Feeds entirely. 

So that's my experiment. If there's questions, feel free to ask, even if you feel it's silly (it may cause me to discover something I overlooked i.e. a hidden variable). Also, has anyone else done an experiment like this?

P.S. Before I go, I've learned through 4-H's QuizBowl, these are the nutritional requirement for rabbits: 16-18% protein, 2-4% fat, and at least 16% fiber. All 3 feeds have adequate fiber (don't remember exact numbers).


----------



## JakeM (Feb 10, 2017)

Well, it has bee way too long BYH. I've been keeping up with reading on here, but haven't even posted (mostly cause I've been reading on my phone and didn't remember my login info).

I suppose to give a quick update:

I'm down to 38 rabbits and am looking at selling my llamas. My family got a new dog (will post a pic within a few days). And I think that about covers it.

So have a good night BYH, I'll see you again soon.

Quick addition: Hopefully will get a few goats within the year!


----------



## TAH (Feb 10, 2017)

Glad to see you are back! 
Wait for pics on the dog


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the update Jake... been a while!   But it does appear you're on an 11 month schedule... April 2015, March 2016, and now Feb 2017... Does that mean we have to wait till New Years 2018 for another/next update?


----------



## JakeM (Feb 20, 2017)

@TAH; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




His name is Tucker. He's a mix of Lab and something 

@Latestarter; It seems so! But no, I plan on being much more active now.

I've got 5 does (rabbits) due in about 2 weeks, so I'm gonna have a full barn again soon.


----------



## JakeM (Feb 28, 2017)

Alright, two best boxes are in, we are officially on baby watch! Three more need to go in over the next two days so it will be interesting to see who pops first. All are seasoned does except one.

On a side note, I would like people's opinions. I have a young doe (about 5 months now) who has broken a toe. What do /would you do with this doe? Sell it? Keep it as a breeder? Freezer camp? I'm quite sure the break is due to injury and not heredity.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like maybe part boxer?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2017)

I would think a broken toe is a non-issue unless it's a show rabbit... other than that, I'd say use her however is best for you...


----------



## JakeM (Mar 3, 2017)

I was planning on making her a show rabbit, but not anymore. I'll have to see how she develops a bit more before I decide I guess. On the fence about her regardless of the toe.

And for a quick baby update, found a litter of 8 this morning, but sadly all were dead. Looks like momma stopped them. She's raised two litters before, so I'm left kinda wondering why. Should have another litter by tomorrow luckily.


----------



## JakeM (May 13, 2017)

Had a rabbit show this morning in Owatonna. Did okay first show, but did amazing second show! Too bad I had to leave so I can get to a wedding.

Got BOB and BOS so my BOB is up for BIS. And as an award I got a blanket!


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2017)

Who was so rude as to schedule their wedding on the same day as the show?? Some people are SO inconsiderate!!

Congrats on your rabbit's performance!!!


----------



## JakeM (Sep 19, 2018)

Yay! Back after another super long hiatus (I really need to stop taking them).

So I guess to catch up on here:
1) Sold all 5 of my llamas last fall so I could move to another town for school. I miss them, but it was the smart move in the end.
2) Still have rabbits thankfully, my mother is caring for them while I'm gone, but I return home on weekends to clean the barn and give her a break.
3) Also on the rabbit front, last fall I finally bought some Dwarf Hotots and picked up 3 more over the past spring. And now after almost 11 months of having them, I finally have babies out of them! 5 all together, which is a big litter for a 3 pound animal.

4) I've got essentially a semester left of school before graduation! (I say one because the current one is partly over, and spring semester is condensed.)


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

The light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 20, 2018)

Good luck with school moving fwd Jake. You can do this!


----------



## JakeM (May 19, 2019)

Quick update for today; part of me is just logging this for my sake so feel free to skip parts:

May 16-graduated with my AAS in Veterinary Technology degree, last thing to do with this is finish my internship and then pass national boards to be certified; was also my birthday (I am now 23)
Also on the vet tech front, my internship is looking at hiring me which means I don't have to go job hunting.

Baby rabbits are growing, currently have 11 with more does due in 2 weeks. Working on downsizing my herd to try and be more of a quality over quantity, but it doesn't help when different rabbits have different parts I want (and I'm sentimental towards them haha).

Hopefully can repair my current car soon so that I can sell it and get a different one.

And I've been doing a lot of window shopping for homes lately even though I'm far from affording one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 19, 2019)

Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2019)

JakeM said:


> May 16-graduated with my AAS in Veterinary Technology degree, last thing to do with this is finish my internship and then pass national boards to be certified; was also my birthday (I am now 23)
> Also on the vet tech front, my internship is looking at hiring me which means I don't have to go job hunting.


Fabulous!!!! Once you start the job you can start saving up for a house. These days it is a pretty difficult thing in most places. 

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule (May 27, 2019)

JakeM said:


> Quick update for today; part of me is just logging this for my sake so feel free to skip parts:
> 
> May 16-graduated with my AAS in Veterinary Technology degree, last thing to do with this is finish my internship and then pass national boards to be certified; was also my birthday (I am now 23)
> Also on the vet tech front, my internship is looking at hiring me which means I don't have to go job hunting.
> ...


Congrats on the degree! Happy Birthday! Hope you got hired and don't have to go job hunting. Rabbits can get away from you in a hurry......LOL  Car repairs...   Window shopping for a home is a good start, buying your own place sure beats paying rent. Look into HUD repos. If you can get through all the stress of going through a gooberment entity, you can find some good deals. We bought a doublewide on 8 acres at an unbelievable low, low price, but the flaming circus hoops we had to jump through were awful. Worth it in the end though.


----------



## JakeM (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Especially for the great advice!

My internship site did hire me so now I've been working two jobs for the past month. It's been burning me out quite a bit but I'm backing down on the retail one so that I can still enjoy my life. My bank account also likes having two jobs haha.

Beginning of June my debit card was compromised because someone somehow got it's info and tries to buy $35.00 worth of groceries (I think) at a Kroger's in Illinois. Luckily I have a good bank and they contacted me right away and didn't let it go through. Unfortunately, I somehow slipped through the cracks and they forgot to re-order me a card until I called them 2.5 weeks later wondering where it was. They apologized and rushed me one and I just got it today! (I feel whole again.)

Ending on good news: I received my letter letting me know who my examining judge for my rabbit registrar test is so I'm one step closer to becoming one and that means one step closer to becoming a judge!

I'm hoping to still get on here more but that's it for now I guess.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 28, 2019)

You sound busy!   But, we love to have you pop with update & hellos.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for the update! Somebody got hold of one of our credit cards after using pay pal. I emailed the seller and told them that our information was stolen off their site and we would no longer use their ordering system. I am not a fan of pay pal. Thieves used to steal from you face to face. Now they crack into every aspect of your life, electronically.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 29, 2019)

Interesting. I thought the "value" of PayPal is that it is a firewall between the buyer's CC and the seller so the seller never sees the card.


----------



## JakeM (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought that PayPal was supposed to be more secure as well since they didn't have access directly to your bank account. I don't use it myself so I'm not sure entirely how PayPal works though.

Anyways, while cleaning out the barn today, I looked down by the manure pile to see what I thought was 'burned' leaves and debris; I thought maybe the pile got too hot and ignited a little, except it was super sporadic and on closer inspection it looks like 'bumps' instead of being charred and burned. Anyone seen this before or know what it is? (I have a feeling they are eggs)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 29, 2019)

Fungus,  would be my guess...looks like what grows here after lots of rain. When I step on it , it turns to mushy paste ....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 29, 2019)

JakeM said:


> I thought that PayPal was supposed to be more secure as well since they didn't have access directly to your bank account. I don't use it myself so I'm not sure entirely how PayPal works though.


You can give PP a credit card and pay with that. You can also have PayPal credit and they can pay with that, sending a bill monthly same as other credit types.

Haven't ever seen what you have there but that second picture blown up sure does look like an egg mass of some sort.


----------



## JakeM (Jul 7, 2019)

Well that odd... thing is still there this week, but I had a friend over shortly after posting and they said it looks like the same mold they've had at their place. Not sure which I would prefer, mold or fungus. Either way it's outside and not in the barn with the rabbits so I'm content with that.


----------

